# Arm Days?



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

*Do you have an arm day?*​
Yes12641.86%No17558.14%


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Who does them.

I pair back with Bis and Chest with Tris so to be honest, especially with Bis I am too fcuked to do more than sets of 4 reps after my back is done (particularly lat pull downs exhaust them so much).

They are exhausted after the bigger muscle is worked, but not in that way when you have isolated them and you can barely bend or lift your arm.

Who here has a seperate arm day?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I do biceps with shoulders and tris with chest.

I am also thinkingof just having a arm day, but not sure if it would be benifial, as you see ppl on here claiming they do noit train arms at all


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Only apart of my new programme, generally I don't but gains come from change, we all know that. 6-8 weeks of having an arm day won't do any harm.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Currently on 5*5 so no isolated exercise initially ...but recently started to incorporate bi curls and lying tri ext. for next 8 weeks ..just seeing what happens ..


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I do Chest with Tris / Back with Bi's

No seperate day


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

at the moment I do but its not a priority if that makes sense, I tend to do it saturday afternoon or something

Im switching to a push/pull set up in april so will be throwing close grip in one day, bb curls another but nothing major


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Used to, but these days I split them up


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

i have a arm day simply because i dont spend no more than 30mins doing weights... atm im doing the lazy mans workout that is helping me grow fast


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

when i say lazy man workout i dont just spend my time walking about lol i work as heavy as i can 6-8 reps 1-2 mins break and just aim to do around 10 sets per group.. its called the lazy man coz your in and out in 30 mins


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

If you want to have an arms day you need to adjust your training days as well:

SAMPLE TRAINING.

WEEK WORKOUT

DAY1 -chest/shoulders/abs

DAY2-back/traps/back laterals

DAY3-REST

DAY4-arms/forearms/galves/abs

DAY5-legs

DAY6-REST

DAY7-REST

WEEK 1 ARMS

bar curl

scull crushers

incline db curls

triseps straight bar push down

WEEK 2 ARMS

db curls

dips

preacher curls

close grip bench press

:cool2:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i do dumbell pullovers and weighted dips - on chest and back day,

on legs shoulders day i do-- preacher 2 sets then alternate dumbell

no seperate days--and the guns are a strong point


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

that just sound complicated and if you ask me to much work on most days doing shoulders and chest on the same day? wont get max benifts if you wana grow to much work in one day.. i do a split like this

day 1 chest

off

day 2 back

off

day 3 shoulders

off sometimes do it after this day

day 4 arms

off

day 6 legs

aint gona go into detail of exercises or i will be her a long time but each muscle gets 10 days rest on the routine im doing and every muscle gets hit


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I think ill give it another month on my current program then have an arm day.

Mon: Chest

Tues: Back

Thurs: Legs

Fri: Arms

Would that give enough rest time in between arms and the beating theyll take at the start of the week with the larger muscles?


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

I do just my arms about once every two weeks. I get good gains on arms just from training my back!


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Never set aside a day for purely arms... Seems like a waste of time to waltze into the gym and pick up a set of DBs and start curling! Always do either biceps or triceps to end a back/chest or shoulder session... Depending on how they're feeling!


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I think ill give it another month on my current program then have an arm day.
> 
> Mon: Chest
> 
> ...


Looks ok to me matey but personally I would always try and have at least one day rest between chest and back to let shoulders recover properly.

Also always at least one day rest between back and legs due to deadlifts.

I don't have an arms day personally as I feel they get enough stimulation from back and chest workouts. I always do dips and CGBP on chest day so the tri's get hammered.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Looks ok to me matey but personally I would always try and have at least one day rest between chest and back to let shoulders recover properly.
> 
> Also always at least one day rest between back and legs due to deadlifts.
> 
> I don't have an arms day personally as I feel they get enough stimulation from back and chest workouts. I always do dips and CGBP on chest day so the tri's get hammered.


Its a right mind fcuk trying to accomodate an arm day. Think ill just stick to what ive got for the now


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i train

1 - legs

2 - chest and calves

3 - off

4 - back and hams

5 - shoulders

6 - arms and calves

7 - off


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> Never set aside a day for purely arms... *Seems like a waste of time to waltze into the gym and pick up a set of DBs and start curling!* Always do either biceps or triceps to end a back/chest or shoulder session... Depending on how they're feeling!


dont see the logic of that, sorry. How would it be any more of a waste of time than going in and training any other body part?!


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> dont see the logic of that, sorry. How would it be any more of a waste of time than going in and training any other body part?!


Because you can train your arms along with your chest/shoulders/back, so setting aside a day purely for arms is a waste of time in my opinion...

They don't need a separate day!


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

WORKOUT FOR MASS / 2 DAYS ON -1 DAY OFF-2 DAYS ON-2 DAYS OFF

SUPPLEMENTS:multivitamin+minerals,b complex,c,e,creatine,bcca i prefer to get my protein from food but if you like to buy,its better a whey 80% or 100%

*CYCLE WEEK 1-6*

WEEK 1 SETS/REPS 3X8

WEEK 2 SETS REPS 3X12

*CYCLE WEEK 6-12*

WEEK 1 SETS/REPS 2X6+1X8

WEEK 2 SETS/REPS 2X8+2X10

*WEEK 1*

DAY 1 CHEST/BACK

FLAT BB BENCH PRESS

BENT OVER ROWS

INCLINE DB PRESS

PULL DOWN FRONT MEDIUM GRIP

FLAT DB FLYS

SEATED ROW

2 DAY ARMS/ABS

BARBELL CURL

SCULL CRUSHERS

INCLINE DB CURLS

TRICEPS PUSH DOWN

ROPE CRUNCH

LEG RAISES

3 DAY DELTS/TRAPS/ABS

FRONT BB PRESS

BARBELL SHRUG

LATERAL RAISE

DB SHRUG

BENT OVER LATERALS

PLATE FRONT RAISE

ABS

4 DAY LEGS/CALVES

SQUAT

LEG PRESS

ROMANIAN DEAD LIFT

LEG EXTENSION

CALVES RAISE

LEG PRESS CALF RAISE

SIDE DB LUNGE

*WEEK 2*

1 DAY CHEST/BACK

INCLINE BENCH PRESS

RACK PULLS

FLAT DB PRESS

WIDE GRIP CHINS

INCLINE DB FLYS

DUMBELL ROW

2 DAY ARMS/ABS

DB CURLS

DIPS

PREACHER CURLS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

DECLINE SIT UPS

HANGING LEG RAISES

3 DAY DELTS/TRAPS/ABS

DB PRESS

UPRIGHT ROW

REAR DELT MACHINE

SINGLE DB SHRUG

SINGLE DB SIDE LATERAL

FRONT DB RAISE

ABS

4 DAY LEGS/CALVES

LEG EXTENSION

LYING LEG CURL

LEG PRESS

ROMANIAN DEAD LIFT

CALVES

Thats my answer,a good mass workout with an arms day and enough rest.

:thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> Because you can train your arms along with your chest/shoulders/back, so setting aside a day purely for arms is a waste of time in my opinion...
> 
> They don't need a separate day!


In your opinion, I personally disagree, my arms got better when i stopped training them after bodyparts and trained them on their own, plenty of people do both


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> Never set aside a day for purely arms... Seems like a waste of time to waltze into the gym and pick up a set of DBs and start curling! Always do either biceps or triceps to end a back/chest or shoulder session... Depending on how they're feeling!


+1


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

All depends on how well you recover (or how much gear you're on!). If you take a while to recover and then grow from your workouts (for whatever reason *cough naturals*) then it's probably too much to try and train arms separately from their related torso muscles as you won't recover enough between works and thus overtrain and never grow.

I'm currently not on anything so I try to bear this in mind and so train using the push / pull system that gives each muscle group a week to recover and most importantly, grow:

Workout 1: Back, rear delts, biceps

Workout 2: Chest, front and side delts, triceps

Workout 3: Legs

Train over the week and have plenty of rest days and by the time the same workout comes around I'm raring to go.

It's not perfect (i.e. side raises for side delts also hits the traps and back exercises also hit the traps) but it's about the best way to ensure you recover and grow, imo, and I've been training 21 years now and tried most things, lol.

Daz


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i train everything twice a week including arms. arms is sometimes 3 times :/


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i train everything twice a week including arms. arms is sometimes 3 times :/


 You must have no social life because training that much will do nothing but waste time.

I do not train arms by them self because I think its a massive waste of time. More time on heavy compounds and more time eating=big arms.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I preexhaust my tris an bis on chest and back days. Then finish them off with a couple of exercises x 3sets.


----------



## JAB (Jul 22, 2008)

i do chest/bi's, back/tri's, shoulders/legs

8,6,4 to fail - 3 exercises per body part - ie. Chest would currently be incline db press, flat bench press, cable cross-overs.

As said above, my arms are pre-exhausted when i come to hitting them.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con said:


> You must have no social life because training that much will do nothing but waste time.
> 
> I do not train arms by them self because I think its a massive waste of time. More time on heavy compounds and more time eating=big arms.


explain to me why it is a waste of time? this is how my body responds, everyone is different. and i enjoy training which is why i train so much


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Who does them.
> 
> I pair back with Bis and Chest with Tris so to be honest, especially with Bis I am too fcuked to do more than sets of 4 reps after my back is done (particularly lat pull downs exhaust them so much).
> 
> ...


Im the same mate do a bit of tri after chest session and a bit of bi after back, seems to work better for me, I did go through a stage of doing bi seperate to back and could do more on bi as expected but changed it back around as it just seemed to work better alongside back.


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

rare6 said:


> when i say lazy man workout i dont just spend my time walking about lol i work as heavy as i can 6-8 reps 1-2 mins break and just aim to do around 10 sets per group.. its called the lazy man coz your in and out in 30 mins


That is exactly what I have been doing. I was wondering was I not working hard enough as only 30-40 mins isn't a lot compared to some folk, but to be honest only taking a min break inbetween sets gets my heart rate soaring! def a good way to do it i find...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I do 3 working sets for triceps with chest and 3 working sets for bi's with back. For the first 2 years of training i never did any direct arm work and my arms grew just fine.

I dont see the point in an arm day, most people will only train bicep and triceps.(no forarm work) So your having a whole day just for your upper arm. That must equate to what ?? 5/7% tops of total body musculature.

There is more muscle in your lower leg (knee down), calf muscle and soleus than there is in your upper arm, but dont see no one having a calf day lol.

Thats cos calfs dont look good in a t shirt pmsl :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

But they look frigging cool in a pair of shorts.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jimbo said:


> I do just my arms about once every two weeks. I get good gains on arms just from training my back!


I, bump that , I do arms once every two weeks and shoulders every two weeks ............they get worked doing chest and back already. mind you I only train three times a week now as i need a lot of recovery time now that I'm a fossil :laugh:

REP


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I think one body part a day is far better for growth.And you bi,s and tri,s get youst to being trained on chest n back You,ll be supprised how better it is to train bi,s n tri,s together.And if you dont train arms you,ll look pretty silly.jmo And i think you,,ll notice it in the long run its like small calves.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I think ill give it another month on my current program then have an arm day.
> 
> Mon: Chest
> 
> ...


get a little shoulders in there m8...unless u feel u work them enough on chest n back days upta u.... but


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: legs

Thursday: Shoulders

Friday: arms

SORTED  Plenty rest between groups and after arms gives 2 days full recovery before starting chest again monday. Seems to be just fine at the min


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

chest and tris

and and bis

for me


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Chest & delts.

Lats & traps.

Legs & arms.

I've always found training arms from fresh has always given me better results.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Con said:


> You must have no social life because training that much will do nothing but waste time.
> 
> I do not train arms by them self because I think its a massive waste of time. More time on heavy compounds and more time eating=big arms.


Im with Con on this.The smaller muscles grow,without any direct work IF the larger (hips, legs back)are being trained hard enough.I have never done a direct arm exercise ever.Yet they grow.This further re-enforces the thoery of the spill over effect.My favourite quotes was from Tom Platz. When asked why he was still doing 20 rep ass to grass squats with 500lb,when he already had the biggest legs in existence replied " cos im trying to get big arms as well!"


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Monday: Chest
> 
> Tuesday: Back
> 
> ...


You train your back & legs within 24 hours of eachother? I wouldn't call that plenty of rest between groups pal!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Replicator said:


> I, bump that , I do arms once every two weeks and shoulders every two weeks ............they get worked doing chest and back already. mind you I only train three times a week now as i need a lot of recovery time now that I'm a fossil :laugh:
> 
> REP


Rep im a fossil too.Im now training once every 5/7 days. Full body.im making better progress than when i was young, busting my **** 3/4 times a week.The most forgotten about aspect is recovery.Not the localised muscle recovery, but the systems recovery as a whole.The more i cut back, both on frequency and sets, the stronger im becoming.In the past 3 months i do ONE set for legs.Yup one set of 20 reps super slow, mind numblingly painful leg presses., to failure.Last week i maxed out the weight stack on the nitro leg press.Now im goona cut back to hevy dips only for chest/triceps!Stuart mcroberts book brawn, the best insight, ever:thumbup1:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

not me ..currently on 5*5


----------



## kissmygrits (May 11, 2009)

ive split my legs up to get the most out of each part so i do bi's + quads, tri's n hams, n it seems to be workin.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It's weird how people try to justify a full workout for their arms - just admit you prefer watching yourself in the mirror doing preacher curls for a full hour a week than training properly!

If you have a day for arms, you should also have a seperate day for calves, obs/abs, lower back, glutes, hams, quads, lats, traps, shoulders, chest and forearms. That's a twelve day split and even then arms are the smallest part and require the least direct work!

M


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I do a few sets of biceps on push day and a few sets of triceps on pull day.

4-6 hard sets is all they need.


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

Tues - Chest and tri's

Wed - Back and Bi's

Thurs - Legs

Sat- Bi's and Tri's

Sun - Shoulders and Calves

After training chest and back i will only do 2 x sets of pump excercises to force the blood into my arms. I leave a proper workout day for my arms till the end of the week as my arms are pretty much finished after doing chest and back.

It works well for me, but everyone is different


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Some people don't have to and have limb type physiques other people have torso physiques like myself.

If I don't train arms directly them will not grow. Its all about individual differences and how to apply it to your own training..


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I do a few sets of biceps on push day and a few sets of triceps on pull day.
> 
> 4-6 hard sets is all they need.


Shouldn't that be the other way round for push/pull???? :confused1:


----------



## alabbadi (Oct 11, 2008)

i don't see why you should specify a day for arms alone.

biceps and triceps are small muscle groups and don't need a lot of training for them to develop.

and as many have mentioned before they get trained on most excerces anyway, shoulders back and chest

for me i train biceps with back and triceps with chest, i always start with the larger muscle groups first like back and chest and do the arms at the end.

they do not need much training anyway as they are exhausted from the other excercises, i only do two sets of 6-8 on the arm part which is sufficient for me. and i am pleased with the results


----------



## imaweed (Jun 23, 2009)

Bi's go with chest and abs for me... oh and forearms

Tri's go with back and legs

find i don't achieve as much if i do them one after another... too much burn, so i tend to do them on separate days but thats me


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Con said:


> You must have no social life because training that much will do nothing but waste time.
> 
> I do not train arms by them self because I think its a massive waste of time. More time on heavy compounds and more time eating=big arms.


I agree all the way, thats what i've always done but the last few weeks i changed my routine to this and had good gains 1 bodypart a day, 5 days and weekends off

chest

back

shoulders

legs

arms


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

I do Bi and Tri's together.

Keep it simple lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Biceps and triceps both have their own days.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I do Bi's either on back day or shoulder day or chest day...I switch it around every few weeks...but I dont do many exercises for them...just a few BB curls...I find my biceps get worked enough with all the other stuff I do.

But I treat triceps differently...I work them much harder and they respond well to that!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i do chest and tris and back and bis


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

martin brown said:


> It's weird how people try to justify a full workout for their arms - just admit you prefer watching yourself in the mirror doing preacher curls for a full hour a week than training properly!
> 
> If you have a day for arms, you should also have a seperate day for calves, obs/abs, lower back, glutes, hams, quads, lats, traps, shoulders, chest and forearms. That's a twelve day split and even then arms are the smallest part and require the least direct work!
> 
> M


have to disagree here it depends what your training for it appears in your case strength so this is right advice for you, but if your body building and not power lifting and you lag in certain areas it can shock it to try something different and tri and bis supersetted is a good session as some of the pros have used this technique and works for them its also what works for the individual

i personally if i just do arms its bis and tris as i stated and its prob only every 2-3 weeks thrown in extra on what i do already


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

swap it about a bit but atm its chest and bis, delts and tris


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> swap it about a bit but atm its chest and bis, delts and tris


x2


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

x3

if i want bigger my tri's all i worry about is improving my overhead and benching.

bi's - chins and rows.

bit of high rep isolation work thrown in the mixer but heavy compounds is where its at


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nah, my guns are big enough.... :whistling:

I did use to do seperate days for chest, arms, back etc but wasn't really gaining so now i'm on a push pull routine and my strength is going up so hopefully enlarged gunnage will follow! :thumb:


----------



## Hulkributes (Feb 3, 2010)

Before I came on this site I did but now I'm trying to use compound movements not isolation.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

martin brown said:


> It's weird how people try to justify a full workout for their arms - just admit you prefer watching yourself in the mirror doing preacher curls for a full hour a week than training properly!
> 
> If you have a day for arms, you should also have a seperate day for calves, obs/abs, lower back, glutes, hams, quads, lats, traps, shoulders, chest and forearms. That's a twelve day split and even then arms are the smallest part and require the least direct work!
> 
> M


Whilst i agree what you are saying here, training arms for a champrion powerlifter (which you are) may have different benefits from arm training for a bodybuiler or a vain git who wants big arms above all else (there are plenty of those in the world!)

I have some big muscular mates who do their fair share of heavy squats, deadlifts and bench pressing but have always dedicated a day to arms as they themselves fully admit that they train , and i quote, "to look good in clubs, when walking around town etc.

Its just about your goal and how your body functions/responds.

My arms are sh1te in comparison to my torso. I have given them a separate day and, as i currently am, train triceps with shoulders and biceps with chest. No program yielded better results over the other, but i prefer what i am doing now as i can focus on the big heavy compound work to get big all over.

To be honest its my own fault; i never trained arms at all until about a year ago. When i started training it was all about chest, back and legs for me.

I neglected arms, and i am paying the price now. However i will keep plugging away and hopefully the arms will catch up!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

biceps after back

Tri's after chest


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

I like to do chest with biceps on a Monday so I can really focus on the biceps, they're not too fatigued after chest.

Then I train legs hard and heavy on Wednesday.

Then on Friday it's onto back and triceps. I normally run this during off season then add a seperate day for delts in jan as diet starts to clean up to increase development as I get leaner.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Recently gave my arms a separate day changing away from conventional chest + tri and back + bi, seeing better developments probably due to the shock principle.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i always train bi's and tri's on the same day back to back.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

rep 300lbs on the bench and youll have big guns


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dont personally do alot of work for arms, maybe 2x exercises for biceps and triceps, simply due to the fact my tri's take a hammering during my shoulder and chest workouts, and biceps get worked very well while training my back.

i'll do 2x exercises for tri's after shoulders, heavy pushdowns and over-head cable extensions, and for biceps i'll do seated incline DB curls followed by 1-arm DB preacher curls. Job done really


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

james12345 said:


> done, still dont have big arms.


Really though?


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

james12345 said:


> done, still dont have big arms.


Maybe your chest and shoulders take the weight more than your triceps.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

shauno said:


> rep 300lbs on the bench and youll have big guns


Done.

Arm days ftw. Biceps and Triceps before a night out on saturday ftw.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

james12345 said:


> yeah this is why i fail to see why doing reps at 135k on bench would = big arms?


examples

Big bench = big arms (jw007)

Big squat = big legs (big jim)

Big deadlift = big back (con)


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

james12345 said:


> yeah this is why i fail to see why doing reps at 135k on bench would = big arms?


not being funny mate but your not repping 140kg on the bench in your journal!

not a personal thing mate but most people i know who rep with three wheels each side on the bench have big arms


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Do Biceps with Back and Tri's with Chest as only train 3 days a week.

If i get the time to do 4 sessions i will superset bi's and tri's together and get a fantastic pump.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I think ill give it another month on my current program then have an arm day.
> 
> Mon: Chest
> 
> ...


This is my routine but l do shoulders on a Wednesday...


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

My arms were my weak point compared to my chest and back but since i started training them on a seperate day they started to grow like hell. My body looks much more in symmetry now!!


----------



## scottmac (Jan 24, 2011)

I have recently added an arm sess to my routine

To be greeted with elbow pain, I guess from over working the joint...


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

My split doesnt have a day dedicated to arms i do Tri's with chest and bi's with back which I see is pretty popular here which is a good sign im doing something right haha


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Never do arms seperatly but include dips and close grip bench press on chest days.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i do a a lil bi work after chest. some tri`s after back or legs

put more emphasis on tris than bi`s tbh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I do tris with back and bis with chest just to be different lol, my reason is i want them fully charged so i can hammer hit them hard but i only do 2 exercises of each

after my bigger muscles then at the end of the week i do a full arm workout and im lean with 18.5 guns so its not doin me any harm.

I can see the point that ppl make when thy pre exhaust them with other muscles but mine is just another theory


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Originally Posted by Gerry_bhoy

I think ill give it another month on my current program then have an arm day.

Mon: Chest

Tues: Back

Thurs: Legs

Fri: Arms

what about shoulders


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

i've always had a arm day i thought it was just a normal thing to do


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I have an arms day where I completely pound the sh1t out of them. If anything most people would class it as over-training but

what I wanted to ask was do you guys think the term over-training exists when an individual is on gear?

My arms have alway's been the hardest muscle for me to grow. Before I started training they measured in at 13" and now there 17.3"

so it's not as if they haven't grown but I really want to get them to 18"-18.5".


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

shauno said:


> not being funny mate but your not repping 140kg on the bench in your journal!
> 
> not a personal thing mate but most people i know who rep with three wheels each side on the bench have big arms


Most ppl with a big bench have big tris and big rows mean big bis! That what he's getting at!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not at mo coz doing 5x5 for a while but when doing a hyper trophy split I do have an arms day because I don't like training longer than 45-60 mins and a lot of time only have 45 mins anyway. So would do

Mon-chest

Tue-legs

Wed-rest

Thurs-back

Fri-shoulders

Sat-rest

Sun-arms


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> I do biceps with shoulders and tris with chest.
> 
> I am also thinkingof just having a arm day, but not sure if it would be benifial, as you see ppl on here claiming they do noit train arms at all


this. exactly what i do, allows me to do more sets on my bi's.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

few isolations after chest and some tri`s after legs or back

do the odd random pullup sesh aswell


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i dont even train arms,dont think it does a thing..i feel you get enough when benching and pulling stuff


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

do i train my back ? chest ? shoulders? legs ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

JAB said:


> i do chest/bi's, back/tri's, shoulders/legs
> 
> 8,6,4 to fail - 3 exercises per body part - ie. Chest would currently be incline db press, flat bench press, cable cross-overs.
> 
> As said above, my arms are pre-exhausted when i come to hitting them.


Ok i really dont understand why your bi's are pre exhausted training chest? And tri's from training back?

I understand chest/tri's and back/bi's as it makes sense to me...

Could you explain please?


----------



## Chris000 (Dec 5, 2011)

No separate arms day for me

Day 1 chest/tri

Day 2 back/bi

Rest

Day 4 shoulders/traps/tri

Day 5 legs/bi

Rest

Works for me. Arms get hit twice as much as they seem to be less effected by doms.


----------



## Dexsta (Nov 19, 2011)

Iv just started concentrating on my arms these past weeks, now my split looks like this

Monday: Chest

Tues: Back

Wed: Shoulders

Thurs: Arms

Fri: Legs

Just to get that extra workout for my arms, and so far its working


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

yes i do


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Just 2 exercises 4 sets each for, Tri's & Bi's after chest & back workouts respectively....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I Will do em but not a staple in my training regime.

Now I'm dieting for a show I Will hit them as its an extra day of training and extra Cals burned.

Off season I Will do em a few weeks then add em on to a bigger body part.... The key is to mix it up from time to time.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I used to, now don't, a friend who is quite strong said since he started doing seperate 'arm days' his shoulder press shot up

Don't think I'll do arm days until I'm done on 5x5 though!


----------

